# To V767/ICC Regarding Website Issues Beyond the Forum



## texasbo (Sep 24, 2010)

V767 and other ICC staff that may be here,

As others have said, I applaud your presence here. I apologize in advance if I missed any introductions you may have made in other threads, but would you mind telling us about yourelf(selves). How long have you been with ICC, and what role did you play in the previous and current ICC forums? What role did/do you have in the current ICC website in general?

The reason I ask, is that the ridiculous forum over there is just the tip of the iceberg. The website itself is an abortion. To date, the vast majority of discussion in this section of the forum has centered around the  ICC forum, and not so much regarding the balance of the website. V767, would you be the one for us to discuss those other website issues with?

If I have missed other discussion/threads relative to my questions, I'm sorry for the redundancy.

Thanks.


----------



## V767 (Sep 24, 2010)

texasbo,

I thank you for the applaud.

I have been with ICC since March and had no previous role in the previous forums. With the current Communities of Interest, I aide the moderators in updating content and adding resources to the specific pages.

For the website in general, I moderate, create and edit most of the content on the website. Now, I don't do all this on my own, of course and have fantastic co-workers who all help in that area and have specific expertise in specific sections. I mostly deal with the News Releases and front page announcement updates. I also handle all of ICC's social media outlets, which is currently our Twitter and Facebook.

I am not one to discuss website functionality issues with, as I rarely do anything on the backend of the website.

If you follow this link, you can see all the current updates ICC has accomplished to the website. Do these things mean we are stopping? Hardly.

The Discussion Board is on a massive list of updates ICC wants to complete in the future. We understand the frustration of using the website in certain aspects as staff is constantly working to expedite the process of creating a seamless and user-friendly site, not just for ICC members but nonmembers and regular visitors to the site.

I have previously stated that the team working on the new discussion board had nothing to do with the previous discussion board. That being said, we understand the anger and irritation some have had over things pertaining specifically to the discussion board. We are here to make it better, not only for us, but for all of you. And by make it better, I mean make a proper, easy to use and professional discussion board.

texasbo, thanks for the welcome, feel free to PM me anytime if you have a question or concern you don't wish to air out in public.

Thanks!

V767


----------



## jar546 (Sep 24, 2010)

What I would like to know is why the phone system that is used to communicate with members and the public is tied into the computer system to the point that is not usable while the website is down?

Telling us you were taking messages and returning phone calls does not cut it.  All levels of communication have redundancy and should be self sustaining in the absence of others.

I am hoping that this situation will be resolved by using some common sense.

This reminds me of departments that serve the public and let everyone in the office go on lunch at the same time and are unable to serve the public at that time.


----------



## V767 (Sep 24, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> What I would like to know is why the phone system that is used to communicate with members and the public is tied into the computer system to the point that is not usable while the website is down?Telling us you were taking messages and returning phone calls does not cut it.  All levels of communication have redundancy and should be self sustaining in the absence of others.
> 
> I am hoping that this situation will be resolved by using some common sense.
> 
> This reminds me of departments that serve the public and let everyone in the office go on lunch at the same time and are unable to serve the public at that time.


jar546, as I previously stated, the phone system is tied in the much larger network, which was all affected and compromised. Normally, if the website is down, the phones stay up or vice versa, but this was a special circumstance.

Clarifying my point, I understand your frustration and viewpoint, entirely too well in fact. But I can say ICC is taking measures to make sure that communication will always be available if something of this nature occurs again.

Thanks.

V767


----------



## jar546 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am guessing or at least hoping that this is at the very least a "lesson learned" and that steps will be taken to protect the organization's communications systems in the future.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

I assume they have VOIP.. when one is down, everything is down.  Upside/downside of technology,, I suppose


----------

